# Unable to locate files for java java/jdk16



## adamk (Dec 15, 2008)

I am trying to install /usr/ports/java/jdk16.  The port tells me to download these three package:

jdk-6u3-fcs-src-b05-jrl-24_sep_2007.jar
jdk-6u3-fcs-bin-b05-jrl-24_sep_2007.jar
jdk-6u3-fcs-mozilla_headers-b05-unix-24_sep_2007.jar

And it gives me this URL

http://download.java.net/jdk6/6u3/promoted/b05/index.html

Is it just me, or are those files not available at that location any more?  I've done this dozens of times, on various machines, and I have the diablo jdk16 port installed, but I would really like to get this port installed.  Unfortunately, it looks like Sun has moved things around on their website and the port hasn't been updated to reflect this.  Or am I just not seeing the files?

Adam


----------



## brd@ (Dec 15, 2008)

Looks like they aren't there anymore, please report the problem to the port maintainer.


----------



## r-c-e (Dec 15, 2008)

Doing a search on popular FTP mirror sites yields success. I would personally install diablo jdk anyway, rather than the standard jdk.


----------



## adamk (Dec 15, 2008)

I have reported it to the maintainer.  

And I already have diablo jdk installed.  That's what I use to bootstrap the one I always build on my system.

Adam


----------



## lizzard (Dec 16, 2008)

If anybody have the same problem, You can use this links:
http://www.java.net/download/jdk6/6u3/promoted/b05/jdk-6u3-fcs-src-b05-jrl-24_sep_2007.jar
http://www.java.net/download/jdk6/6u3/promoted/b05/jdk-6u3-fcs-bin-b05-jrl-24_sep_2007.jar
http://www.java.net/download/jdk6/6u3/promoted/b05/jdk-6u3-fcs-mozilla_headers-b05-unix-24_sep_2007.jar


----------



## lokeshmandvekar (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks for the links lizzard ...i too faced the same prob


----------



## jwhendy (Feb 24, 2009)

Since it was brought up on this post... could anyone let me know the difference between /usr/ports/java/jdk16 and ditto/diablo-jdk16? I used portmaster to compile jdk16 and in the process needed to download all of the files listed above (src, bin, mozilla_headers) AND the tarball for diablo-jdk anyway. When I was done, I had both installed (seen via 'pkg_info |grep jdk')...

Do I need them both? Why one vs. the other? I'd really prefer to ditch the non-essential one if possible. I am at the tail end of setting up my system and just want to be able to write java code.


Thanks!
John


----------



## adamk (Feb 24, 2009)

diablo-jdk16 is a prebuilt binary.  You have to agree to the license and download the file manually.  The port simply applies the timezone update and installs the binary to the correct location.

The jdk16 port is a source build.  Of course, building a jdk from source requires a java installation, which is why it had you download and install the diablo-jdk16.  

You can get rid of either of them, if you want (though I imagine the diablo-jdk16 port is more stable, due to extensive testing).

Adam


----------



## jwhendy (Feb 24, 2009)

Ah, that explains things. I guess I'll stick with the diablo-jdk if there's no advantage to the source-compiled version. I have heard of problems with the timezone update and so left it out - what does that give me?

Much thanks for the explanation - I couldn't figure the difference since I was doing 'make' to both of them!


-John


----------

